# binkies, yawns and other 'rare' moments



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

Is it just pure luck/timing? I've gotten some pictures of my bunnies sticking out their tongues, just by pure luck, but never any yawning or binkying. Guess I'll have to be more vigilant/quick on the draw.


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 5, 2011)

*piperknitsRN wrote: *


> Is it just pure luck/timing?


"Luck favors the prepared" - Louis Pasteur

Keep the camera close at hand, and sooner or later...


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 5, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> *piperknitsRN wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Is it just pure luck/timing?
> ...


Wonderful photo, Mike! Simon does the most amazing "stretch and yawns" and I can't wait until I actually catch him doing one so I can photograph it!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 5, 2011)

Fraggles does a great stretch and yawn too. I could let her eat part of a pixi stick (again) and then watch the binkies insue. Note: I did not LET her have a pixi stick she found it in a jacket pocket lol..... Nice picture of Scone by the way.


----------



## eclairemom (Dec 5, 2011)

If your camera has a option to take many frames with one click you might be able to catch something. I still need to figure how to get mine to do that when I want it to so far I have only got it to do that by accident.


----------



## squidsquid (Dec 5, 2011)

My rabbits yawn like crazy whenever they are in the car...I've always wanted to try and get a picture but unfortunately I'm always the one driving.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 5, 2011)

"Chance favors the prepared mind". So, keep the camera at standby and within reach at all times. Most of my action shots have been with the stupid phone camera as the good ones are put away unless we need them for something. That way they are safe.


----------



## candykittten (Dec 5, 2011)

bunny dash


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 5, 2011)

Strange you should start this thread today - I haven't caught Natasha in a good yawn until tonight, when I happened to have my camera in hand while she was relaxing on her favorite bench...






Is that a yawn, or what?


----------



## Bunnycat (Dec 6, 2011)

That's such a great photo of Natasha! Right on time 
I think bunny yawns are one of the cutest and funniest yawns ever.


----------



## piperknitsRN (Dec 6, 2011)

*MikeScone wrote: *


> Strange you should start this thread today - I haven't caught Natasha in a good yawn until tonight, when I happened to have my camera in hand while she was relaxing on her favorite bench...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quite the yawn! Lucky!


----------



## danniela_h (Dec 28, 2011)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/kCS9FyUHRgg&feature=youtu.be&hd=1&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## PeachySteph (Dec 28, 2011)

omg I just read the posts here, got up and walked past Ellie's cage and she was sprawled out with her head resting on a paper towel roll! I grabbed the camera and snuck back over... but that time she saw me and immediately sat up. "Cute? Who's being cute? Not me!" One of these days...


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 28, 2011)

Easiest way IMO is take a video and take a frame from it


----------

